

Ask HN: Are you still using a CV? - trez

last time I applied to a job I used linkedin as my resume. Are you still using a CV or you are now using new info (github, stackoverflow, etc...)?
======
EnderMB
Of course. There is a growing number of companies that will happily look at
LinkedIn and personal websites, but the vast majority of companies have HR
employees that will insist on a CV in Word or PDF format for an interview.

------
tikiavenger
I'm currently in the process of interviewing for a new job. If there's an
option to import my Linkedin data, I'll do that. Otherwise I'll send links to
my personal site, Github, and Linkedin. If someone specifically asks for a
resume or C.V., I'll politely say that I don't have an up to date version and
to please refer to my public Linkedin page. I have not noticed had any
negative consequences from not having a CV or resume.

------
mikescoffield
(Disclaimer: I'm not a developer.)

I still use a resume. In my opinion, if I were hiring a developer, if the
person doesn't spend the minimal effort of sending an updated resume, it shows
lack of interest on his part. Providing additional links would be a great
supplement, but I can't see that as a pure replacement.

------
Peroni
A lot of (larger) companies use tools like Resumator which require a pdf/doc
CV in order to upload an applicants details. Personally I don't mind referring
to linkedin for a candidates background provided they have a github/bitbucket
account that lets me see beyond their work history.

------
gamechangr
It really matters what field you are in. The more traditional fields will
absolutely need a Resume/CV.

